# Online Horse Game!



## goldxstar220 (Feb 2, 2007)

This game is very fun. You own, train, and show horses. It is hunter/jumper themed and is fun and the owner updates often. Check it out.

http://www.hajinc.com

If you have played a game like horseland before -- don't worry, this game is WAY better than horseland. Members are mature and it is a realistic game.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey, whats your username on haji?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I joined last night, I kinda like it so far. I'm MirrorImage Farm  
Have you tried it yet Sparky?


----------

